# Road Trip!



## Perchy101

I want to take a road trip, somewhere for a weekend plus a day or two....

So, where is somewhere good to go?

Looking to travel around 6-7 hours to get to the lake... (From Columbus)

I'm looking at Chautauqua now, but open to suggestions... I've also thought about Lake. St Clair.

I'm looking at the following dates 

Jan 25-29
Feb 2-6
Feb 15-19


----------



## wave warrior

if we loose all the local ice, i'd be in...just not looking for small pan fish, i can get that here...never fish chatac. but when i was up there it seamed to be private access most places?...i have a F250 crewcab/4 door...not great on gas but very compfy!


----------



## leadcorebean

chautaqua would not be my first choice thats for sure.. fished it last year when we didnt have ice.. started off in a bay for gills that had those little worms all over them and then drove farther north i think to another area for eyes in the pm. 1 dink about 6 inches.. ive been on alot of road trips all over michigan,u.p,wisconsin and ny and i feel we still have a better fishery here. id kinda look into saginaw if they dont get the same weather we do u might be ok


----------



## Perchy101

leadcorebean said:


> chautaqua would not be my first choice thats for sure.. fished it last year when we didnt have ice.. started off in a bay for gills that had those little worms all over them and then drove farther north i think to another area for eyes in the pm. 1 dink about 6 inches.. ive been on alot of road trips all over michigan,u.p,wisconsin and ny and i feel we still have a better fishery here. id kinda look into saginaw if they dont get the same weather we do u might be ok


Ugh, thanks.... Worms don't bother me as I don't keep fish.. Just do it for the fun of it...



wave warrior said:


> if we loose all the local ice, i'd be in...just not looking for small pan fish, i can get that here...never fish chatac. but when i was up there it seamed to be private access most places?...i have a F250 crewcab/4 door...not great on gas but very compfy!


I have nearly 50 hours of PTO I can use the next few months... I'm thinking a weekend+ trip to Skeeter plus somewhere out of town if doable.... I'm up for any type of trip within 6-7 hours of Columbus (Southwest NY/PA) Michigan, Lower Part of Wisconsin, etc.

I think Sady Dog will be in on the fun also...


----------



## village idiot

I would be interested in a road trip...Always thought about hitting Chatauqua but then you get into the additional cost of out of state Liscense.

I would vote for Pymatuming Lake. Still in ohio and they have all the species you would catch in the other lakes mentioned. Perch, Crappie, Blue Gill, Walleye, Pike...Just a thought.


----------



## sady dog

Talked to some New Yorkers... if you want to head there said Oneidus lake..best walleye fishing and perch fishing for an inland lake...nice n big. plus it has ice. (some bars too) early ice you are targeting 8 to 15 fow....mid season u will have a hike 25 fow in west end... then in late feb. or late season you have to hit the drop offs by the shoals. I think it is about 8 hours from here???


----------



## Perchy101

Probably could make it there in 8 hours... That's right on the outside of my travel limits... 

How much are Out of State for New York? I haven't looked yet.


----------



## K gonefishin

Perchy101 said:


> Probably could make it there in 8 hours... That's right on the outside of my travel limits...
> 
> How much are Out of State for New York? I haven't looked yet.


15 per day. Yearly 70 they are expensive.


----------



## ErieRider

Not sure if you have the needed paperwork or not but Lake Simcoe in Ontario is a sweet place for perch (youtube lake simcoe and check out some fishing vids). You can catch a bunch up there. It has been awhile so not sure if the guy is still around but try this guy, I only know him by Simcoe Randy @ 705-456-6969- Yes it's not a joke number and this guy is a wealth of info. also http://www.davesfishhuts.com/ has rentals if you you want to go that way. 
If you feel like hitting Saginaw I know a guy up that way. He fishes Saginaw and lives north of Toledo at one point he was guiding and I am not sure if he is doing that any longer. Let me know if that is an interest to you. 
I have always wanted to ice fish bays de noc as I hear it is really fun for walleye but both Simcoe and BDN is pushing your time limits.


----------



## Perchy101

I'm going to work on my "needed paperwork" this summer so I can cross the boarder by next year....

I've heard about Simcoe and I'd like to make a trip one year...


----------



## PapawSmith

ErieRider said:


> I have always wanted to ice fish bays de noc as I hear it is really fun for walleye but both Simcoe and BDN is pushing your time limits.


Little Bay de Noc, Gladstone MI area, is a great time but it has suffered a severe decline in fish numbers in recent years. They had some huge illegal netting activities that locals say are largely to blame. The netting was done by local natives and the numbers were astounding, truly very difficult to believe, and the punishments were, of course, a joke.
I would still travel there myself, but expect your shanty time to be more a beer drinking social time with your buddies than a fishing adventure. I've had ten hour days that show two fish on the ice and hours between signs of life on the Vex. 
If you were to go, and it was all about fish, I would recommend a guide that uses portable gear as opposed to permanent shacks. Much easier for them to stay on the bite. I'm fine with a slower bite, cold beer, hot food, and a roomy comfortable shack on those trips myself.


----------



## ParmaBass

I'm partial to Chautauqua. Been there prolly half a dozen times and never really had a bad trip. $15 for a daily license and that gets you 50 Perch. I never noticed any taste difference, they taste just like Lake Erie Perch to me. Fishing in 40-60' of water is pretty cool too... Nice easy 2 hour drive from the Cleveland area. I plan on going there MLK weekend IF there's ice.


----------



## revpilot

Simcoe Ck out our last trip

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=193313



heading up next week weather permitting, will post some more perch porn hopefully!!


----------



## johnboy111711

I'll second everything Parma said! Chautauqua.... Daddies!


----------



## thebige22

revpilot said:


> Simcoe Ck out our last trip
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=193313
> 
> 
> 
> heading up next week weather permitting, will post some more perch porn hopefully!!


rev, checked out last years post. What area of the lake were you fishing? Looking at going up in February.

TheBigE22


----------



## Weekender#1

The 3rd and 4th weekend of Jan there is the largest fishing tourney in the nation at Houghton Lake, MI. Some beer tents around and a great time. It is called Tip Up Town where from Pike to Blue Gill are in the tourney. No entry fee's that I know of but a great time. The biggest inland lake in the state so not a crowd around you where ever you fish. Go fish then party with outdoors people through the night. All I can do is strongly recommend the trip. Look it up on line I am sure there will be plenty of info there. You can and will drive your vehicle to your fishing spot out on the lake. I hear there is 9 inches of ice now.


----------



## sady dog

ooooh beer tents...now that is fishing..I am in for that road trip...

Simcoe is a good lake too...but kinda far drive for me to go and catch pan fish?? I want a good walleye / pike lake...


----------



## sady dog

Ok here are your choices my fellow ice followers..

.Oneidus lake New york. seems to be the best lake for walleye and perch within 8 hours...lots of bait shops and a couple hotels right on the water..I have tried to talk to some locals online about this lake...they are pretty tight lipped?? 

Lake Houghton Michigan... the best walleye and pike lake within 8 hours of columbus in michigan area... There will b a lot of peeps though..but it is a huge lake and with that many people someone will for sure help us to locate fish...you wil need to book a hotel within the next 24 hours though???? 

let me know.. i am booking something by Friday morning.


----------



## village idiot

My vote would be for Haughton first weekend in February


----------



## FISHIN 2

Alot of drinkin @ tippy-town festival. Gotta watch out for those sledders. You won't catch alot of fish, but boy, you can make alot of friends !!!


----------



## ress

Also in Michigan is Higgins Lake. Great place to fish, and be sure to go to Smeltville while there. While we were there a few years back, I'am thinking on about 5 acers of ice there were 4 to 500 people. It starts at dusk and goes good until 2am or so. Amaising to see the underwater lights shinning up threw 18 inches of ice. The depth was a little creepy, 60 to 80 feet of water. Drove off the beach and park where you want to fish. Lots of locals with permanent shanties, some with fireplaces and satilite TV. Seems the thing to do was to drill a hole about half way down to keep your whisky cold! The Smelt catch on the 2 nights we were there was just so so. 50 one night and 80 or so the next between 3 of us. OH, and the in thing was to have a "crazy" hat. Saw **** skin, whole Fox and about anything you can come up with. Walk around and enjoy the sounds and here people yelling "Fish On" and "Get The Net"!! All for Smelt.


----------



## fish master

michigan has some good clear lakes to use cams in i got my dadd one for up there and you can see just about everything


----------



## FISHIN 2

Here's a camera, set up on the east side, not real far from the cut river, about a mile from the firehouse; http://houghtonlakecam.com/, notice the shove ice, some of that ice gets 2 ft thick, never saw as many trucks on the ice in my life. People set up shanty towns and spend weeks on Higgins catching smelt, and yes, they are very good to eat, like eatin minnows !!! You might get 50 one time then 200 the next. Your allowed a gallon jug per person limit. They sure go good with mushrooms and barley pop !!! Just cut their heads off, gut em, wash mud vein off on backbone with a toothbrush under running water, batter and fry, bones cook right up. MMMMM, they are very light tastin fish. Mike


----------



## Perchy101

I saw some info on the shove ice....

I think I'm set on going up there.... I'm thinking it won't be until the end of January though.


----------



## sady dog

I got a guy who wants to hit Houghton. it is the best chance to catch eyes and pike... I am not driving 5 plus hours to catch panfish..Looking at hitting last weekend in January. leave friday morning the 25th come back on like the 29th .. Anyone interested in going shoot me a pm ...


----------



## FISHIN 2

If you guys go, take your own waxies and maggots, they are expensive there. Lymans on the Lake has a website. Baitstore is on the SW corner of the lake. Local newspaper is the houghton lake resorter. Higgins lake is so clear you can see a bottle in 40 ft of water on the bottom. They have lake trout, perch, whitefish, smelt and big pike in there also. Alot of pike fishing is on the south end of higgins. Make sure all tip-ups are labeled. Last time I was up, you were allowed 1 tip-up and 1 hand held rod per person. Check out,http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/, go to the inland lake section, they will let ya know whats happening as well as ice conditions. Have fun guys. Heck of a buffet restaurant on the SW corner of the lake also, past lymans a ways, turn to go north, they're on the right. Name of place is in the houghton lake resorter. Lymans has shanty rentals, as well as sleeper shanties too. Mike


----------



## laynhardwood

I have a friend fishing St. Helen today 10" of clear ice I will let you guys know how he did its 5hrs from amherst so should be in your range couple other friends are going to Fletcher's next wknd for the pike bonanza that's 6hrs from my house last year I fished woodland lake and we caught some nice pike that is near flint so not a far drive but may not have good ice after this thaw good luck where ever you decide 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life

sady dog said:


> I got a guy who wants to hit Houghton. it is the best chance to catch eyes and pike... I am not driving 5 plus hours to catch panfish..Looking at hitting last weekend in January. leave friday morning the 25th come back on like the 29th .. Anyone interested in going shoot me a pm ...


You might have a convoy Sady Dog. Trying to talk Minnowhead into teaming up with me for a ROADTRIP !!!!!!!


----------



## Perchy101

lovin life said:


> You might have a convoy Sady Dog. Trying to talk Minnowhead into teaming up with me for a ROADTRIP !!!!!!!


And I'm working on securing the time off work..... OGF Party in Michigan???

O-H!


----------



## Perchy101

FISHIN 2 said:


> If you guys go, take your own waxies and maggots, they are expensive there. Lymans on the Lake has a website. Baitstore is on the SW corner of the lake. Local newspaper is the houghton lake resorter. Higgins lake is so clear you can see a bottle in 40 ft of water on the bottom. They have lake trout, perch, whitefish, smelt and big pike in there also. Alot of pike fishing is on the south end of higgins. Make sure all tip-ups are labeled. Last time I was up, you were allowed 1 tip-up and 1 hand held rod per person. Check out,http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/, go to the inland lake section, they will let ya know whats happening as well as ice conditions. Have fun guys. Heck of a buffet restaurant on the SW corner of the lake also, past lymans a ways, turn to go north, they're on the right. Name of place is in the houghton lake resorter. Lymans has shanty rentals, as well as sleeper shanties too. Mike


Looks like you are allowed 3 total per person if I'm reading this correctly...

"No more than three lines per person (including tip-ups) nor more than six hooks or lures may be used."

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364_52261-211448--,00.html


----------



## capt j-rod

Both are great lakes for ice. good pike, and eyes. The dates you chose are during and after the legendary "tip up town"
Not a bad thing but the hotel rates and parking will be a little rough. Lots of pressure on the fish. Great for drinking, bad for fishing.

Higgins is a good smelt lake. We use a green underwater light and a sabiki rig with spikes. Fish at night, the bite starts around 8 and lasts until you are too drunk to catch more. Posession is by the gallon? (never got that many). Plenty to eat and at least say i did it. Cleaned with a pair of scissors and a tooth brush. Generally done with a hang-over and a bloody mary.

Walleye are usually jigged and dead sticked. Great area with good people. Stop at Jay's Sporting Goods in Clare MI, great shop with good prices. They're off of rt127.
Good luck on the road trip. Be sure to yell "MICHIGAN SUCKS! GO BUCKEYES!"


----------



## village idiot

If the you guys planning on going end up moving your dates back to the first weekend in Feb. then I would be all over it and i could offer an open seat for the ride.


----------



## FISHIN 2

Perchy101 said:


> Looks like you are allowed 3 total per person if I'm reading this correctly...
> 
> "No more than three lines per person (including tip-ups) nor more than six hooks or lures may be used."
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364_52261-211448--,00.html


Forgot Michigan went to 3rods per person, sweet, Mike


----------



## Minnowhead

I can go in Feb. Or the 3rd week in Jan.


----------



## ress

Try to hit Tony's in Birch Run on your way up if you like to eat BIG! Crazy large servings. We spent a few bucks on a map of Houghten while there, it really helped. We only were able to catch Pike while on Houghten, biggest was 27". We also got on Hamlin Lake, some of the biggest Bluegill I've ever caught. Found some nice Crappie at dust a couple nights in a row when the wind kept us off the lake.


----------



## village idiot

Thanks for the tips guys...hope we can put something together


----------



## Perchy101

Talked with Sady; looks like we are planning to head up Feb 2nd to 5th/6th depending on how the license works out.


----------



## sady dog

ya every one has expressed there concerns about the last week of Jan. and some of you with jobs gave me crap too..so the first weekend in Feb it is..we will just need to set up our own beer tent and have shanty races ourselves...Thought I also might include this pic as incentive...


----------



## FISHIN 2

Looks like Lymans store, good fishing can be just out back !!! If you have a bunch of old coffee cans, sometimes they will trade bait for a few. That's what they sell for minnow containers there !! Imagine that. Last time we fished behind Lymans, we caught 25-30 hammer handle size pike, a few nice perch and a couple 25" pike. They love those 1.00 apeice minnows !!!! Mike


----------



## wave warrior

according to the forcast, we SHOULD have good ice here by the end of jan, beginning of feb....and we all know the fishing is BY FAR more productive here....JMO but good luck if ya go...sounds like a beerfest on ice, so it should be a hoot!!!


----------



## Weekender#1

I heard they have 8-9 inches of ice on Houghton Lake now, the warmth took their snow but no major damage to the ice, as of yesterday. I e-mail with a guy living in West Branch nearly daily. He loves to fish for Blue Gills and has been on them as of late. Houghton is full of Hammerhandles but very fun, a 22 incher is fun but legal keeper is 24 inches up there, jig one for gill or walleye and 2 tip ups or vise versa. The DNR will be thick the weekends of Tip up Town. If you have not yet, do a search of Tip up Town, Houghton Lake, MI


----------



## FISHIN 2

Here's a link to a camera on the upper east side of houghton, looks kind of towards the cut river, http://houghtonlakecam.com/ ,Mike


----------



## Evinrude58

A trip to go ice fishing sounds fun. I would like to tag along.


----------



## sady dog

Ok here is the skinny on the road trip...

leaving saturday (feb 2) morning early..(4 am ) 6 hour trip returning on the 6th after fishing..prob like 4 pm.....

we are renting a cabin on the lake. I have it down to 3 choices and will call in the morning to confirm prices and availabilty.

As of right now (1-13 6:30 pm ) it is myself and perchy.. it would be nice to have 1 more in the cabin..if i can get a bigger 3 bedroom cabin with a fold out sofa we could get 4 guys in it (they say it sleeps 6 ??) So if i have 2 for sure guys or gals who are interested in splitting a cabin and or carpool (will be towing small cargo trailer with atv and gear. Hit me or perchy101 up and let us know... should be a great time if we dont have to drive anywhere ...and just walk out on ice and fish..

we will have to set up our own beer tent though....


----------



## sady dog

found some cabins on the lake... 3 person or 4 person doesnt matter to us...it is 120 per person for the trip (2-2 thru 2-6 ) we have 2 places that wouls cost 30 a night if we have 3 guys or 4 guys.. 

1 place has 2 bedrooms and a fold out sofa.... 
the other has 3 bedrooms and 1 has 2 beds in it...

Let me know..booking on weds...


----------



## Perchy101

sady dog said:


> we will have to set up our own beer tent though....



Take the condo shanty and have a keg setup in there.....


----------



## sady dog

hell ya....the condo is sweet.....and is available if anyone wants to go and needs to borrow a shanty...


----------



## Evinrude58

Count me in.


----------



## village idiot

Time off approved......Looking forward to meeting those that go.

Evinrude58 "pm" me and lets talk about hookin up for the ride.

Sady "pm" please to confirm space for me as far as lodging goes.


----------



## sady dog

To anyone else who was interested in heading up to Houghton Lake Michigan:



we are leaving on the 2nd of Feb. about 4 am...gonna arrive at American Oak resort about 10 or 1030 am..... we have 4 guys but I know they have other cabins available that sleep 2 or 3 guys... we are gonna stay till the 5th..leaving around 330 or 4 pm....so we can get in some fishn that day.. a chalet with 4 beds (2 bedrooms and a loft ) is 375.00 plus tax and linens.
A cabin with 2 bedrooms and a sleeper sofa is a little cheaper...but only sleeps 3 .. a 3 day fishing liscense is 70 bucks (I think) 

I have the number of the resort and prices if anyone else was interested..

thanks,
mike


----------



## village idiot

3 day liscence is 21 bucks for non resident


----------



## sady dog

yes...strike that last dollar amount for the lisc....

you have to buy a dnr sport card for 1.00
then I bought a non resident restricted fishing lisc for 34.00
and of cours the off road vehicle permit sticker ???? 16.50

the non resident restricted lisc expires in march...so it is 12 dollars more?


----------



## Perchy101

Look at Sady Dog doing all the planning.... Will you also bait my hook for me???


----------



## lovin life

A few of us are heading north also come the end of January. Will keep everyone updated with fresh fish porn !


----------



## Shorefishin

Cabin is booked, ice is building.... Headed to fish these waterways next week
Has anyone been the with advice, recommendations? 
Just so eager to put the new electronics to us.


----------



## village idiot

i believe they are starting to fish them again after last weeks warm spell. Try looking on line at Michigan-sportsman.com and click on inland lakes section and you will find some forums regarding those lakes. good fishing to you


----------



## sady dog

lol hope it is a nice cabin with cable tv or satalite..near a bar... the fishing is pretty tuff and gets a lot of pressure.. If you go to mitchell..go all the way around the lake and you will see a small parking area..I am talking opposite side of the lake from the bait shack. Go straight out to the deepest part of the lake (a map is useful here) then start heading to the lake runway...yes they land planes on the lake sometimes...there is an awesome weed bed and lots of good sandy areas in between weed beds....lots of small pike and walleyes ,... but you got to hole jump and drill lots of holes.. 

Good luck


----------



## Shorefishin

Thanks Sady. The Jiffy Gas Auger and 2 flashers will let us move as needed. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Scum_Frog

I dont remember the name of the place we stayed at last year at Houghton....but your description sounds the same....if it is....i feel bad for who sleeps upstairs in the loft....there is a TERRIBLE ladder going upstairs that KILLS your feet and you have to climb it straight up....its awful.....also the one room to the right is FREEZING at night for some reason.....and whoever sleeps in the other rooms will Burn up....great location though and nothing a little booze cant soften. Dont even waste time fishing out in front of the cabin....ive NEVER seen that small of perch before. Goodluck!!

We are heading further north to Grand Lake and Long lake to fish the 15-17th....cannot wait to have a weekend with nothing but ice fishing!!! Hopefully can get some great pics this year!!




sady dog said:


> To anyone else who was interested in heading up to Houghton Lake Michigan:
> 
> 
> 
> we are leaving on the 2nd of Feb. about 4 am...gonna arrive at American Oak resort about 10 or 1030 am..... we have 4 guys but I know they have other cabins available that sleep 2 or 3 guys... we are gonna stay till the 5th..leaving around 330 or 4 pm....so we can get in some fishn that day.. a chalet with 4 beds (2 bedrooms and a loft ) is 375.00 plus tax and linens.
> A cabin with 2 bedrooms and a sleeper sofa is a little cheaper...but only sleeps 3 .. a 3 day fishing liscense is 70 bucks (I think)
> 
> I have the number of the resort and prices if anyone else was interested..
> 
> thanks,
> mike


----------



## fishingful

My dad and my plan is Houghton the weekend of Feb 2 if you see some crazy guys on an air boat that's us lol. Really want to try her out on the ice. Other wise may be on a green quad and red 3 weeler. May hit Fletchers Pond too I am not sure yet. Just spending time with Dad!


----------



## FISHIN 2

If Higgins lake locks up, give it a shot. They have Lakers, perch and some monster pike in there. Also, tasty little fish called smelt and they are good.Heres a sample;


----------



## sady dog

saw awesome reports out of michigan today... check out Bucs michigan fishing reports . com

Lots of lakes and just about everywhere that has ice is producing pike and eyes..

Be safe and good luck to all who venture north this year...hopefully we can all bring back some cold air and get on erie !!!!

Also those of you heading up...dont forget your ORV sticker for your quad or sled...they watch and will give you a ticket... the orv sticker is only 16.95 and they sent mine thru the mail in like 3 days...


----------



## ohiobuck

sady dog said:


> saw awesome reports out of michigan today... check out Bucs michigan fishing reports . com
> 
> Lots of lakes and just about everywhere that has ice is producing pike and eyes..
> 
> Be safe and good luck to all who venture north this year...hopefully we can all bring back some cold air and get on erie !!!!
> 
> Also those of you heading up...dont forget your ORV sticker for your quad or sled...they watch and will give you a ticket... the orv sticker is only 16.95 and they sent mine thru the mail in like 3 days...


You can also get your orv permit at cabelas on the way up. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187

Man I wish I could make it up there, my family even has a cabin up that way. Money's a bit tight though, and it will probably be just local ice this year, if we get some. Be safe out there all.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN 2

You can also get it on the SE corner of Houghton Lake at a bait shop, KORBINSKI'S, in Prudenville. Never hurts to stop and give Rod a hard time. Always has minnows and smelt poles too. Only place I ever got to catch minnows from a tank !! He was showing us how sensitive the smelt rods were.  Nice fella and will work with ya, Mike


----------



## Perchy101

Man... I'm pumped for this....


----------



## sady dog

just some more encouraging words.....


----------



## village idiot

Thanks for the fish porn......looks like a nice mess of perch and couple walleyes. I will take that any day. 11 days till Houghton trip. Im pumped!!


----------



## Scum_Frog

that pic looks like the baitshop on houghton if im correct? place had a nice variety there.....makes me want to hit up knutson's soon!


----------



## Perchy101

Scum_Frog said:


> that pic looks like the baitshop on houghton if im correct? place had a nice variety there.....makes me want to hit up knutson's soon!


Yes it is... Lymanns!


----------



## Weekender#1

Lymans on the Lake kind of the South West corner of Houghton Lake on M-55 north side of the road. You can call them for a fishing report also but I do not have the number.


----------



## FISHIN 2

http://houghtonlakefishing.com/index.html, give this a try, Mike


----------



## quackpot

I hope everyone posts lots of pictures for the ones that can't go. My can't be left overnight alone so those trips are out. I really wish I could go. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## village idiot

checked the houghton lake cam today and saw a shanty in the picture for the first time....couldnt zoom in to check their catch but hopefully they are pullin a few out of the water.


----------



## village idiot

Anyone else have a trip planned for this weekend?..i am meeting a few "OGF" guys at Houghton Lake for a long weekend of fishing.

Anyone else going north? Where too?


----------



## Shorefishin

Just wanted to report back on my road trip. Buddy and I ventured to Cadillac MI to fish lake Mitchell. With help from fellow OGF'ers, local baits shop, and a local we found'em. Fishing wasn't the best I have ever seen but a steady balance of 24" pike, and eater Crappie n Gills we had a great trip. Ice 12-14" and the fishing holes were not too far of a drag. Will go back again for sure


----------



## Steelhead Fever

just wanted to wish everyone going up to michigan goodluck! i hope it turns out good for every one. Be safe and PLEASE, PLEASE TAKE LOTS OF PICTURES FOR US STAYING HERE IN OHIO


----------



## Scum_Frog

Still have a few weeks before our trip.....we're heading up tp presque isle to fish grand lake, long lake and sunken lake.....hopefully it's a good trip..when we went to houghton and St. Helens last year we had a fun trip but terrible fishing...good luck this year guys catch all of michigans fish! Lol


----------



## fishingful

Firming up my plans for Houghton lake tomorrow. Most likely fishing sat through Tue. But I will know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## sady dog

Well they got a lot of rain...but they had over 12 inches of ice.. and now they have a blizzard warning... Lake affect snow up to 6 inches with blowing snow...should be interesting on saturday to say the least.. 
See everyone up there... looking foward to our Ohio superbowl party at the bar...


----------



## Perchy101

sady dog said:


> Well they got a lot of rain...but they had over 12 inches of ice.. and now they have a blizzard warning... Lake affect snow up to 6 inches with blowing snow...should be interesting on saturday to say the least..
> See everyone up there... looking foward to our Ohio superbowl party at the bar...


:G:G:G:G 

I'm ready! I should probably pack some ice anchors....


----------



## jay2k

> Firming up my plans for Houghton lake tomorrow. Most likely fishing sat through Tue. But I will know for sure tomorrow


You taking the airboat??!! Pics if you do!


----------



## fishingful

Depends .....we may stop short at Saginaw bay. If we do we will for sure take the airboat. Heard they were getting walleye there. Houghton is going to be the quad I believe. 

But pics either way.


----------



## FISHIN 2

Pulled a couple guys out of the saginaw river yesterday I believe, went thru the ice, they're still in hospital. If you guys go around the bay, check out Franks Great Outdoors shop, Linwood area, good perchin just north of there in around 4-5 ft of water, Mike


----------



## Weekender#1

On the run up get off at the Pinnconning Exit go through the only stop light and you will come to Northwoods, one of the most interesting stores in the state. Just about 10-15 miles north of Bay City off I-75. Franks is just about 4 miles north of the stop light on M-13. Nothwoods is a must on my runs, fishing tackle to tools, you just never know what you will see there. Good luck and keep tip ups in the water.


----------



## futurestrader

Go to Northern Michigan Houghton or Caddilac lake.


----------



## fishingful

We hit up both of the stores today loved how much ice gear they had. Were going to head to Houghton this morning but decided to stay here and get to know the area. Got out and could not get by the western crack so fished a while and played with the gobies and perch. Another mile and we would have been on the eyes. Learned bunch about up here and made some contacts so we will be back with the quad.


----------



## village idiot

Made it back home today after a long weekend at Houghton Lake...Each day there we learned a little more about the lake and the fish catches increased as a result. Luckily Sady and Perchy had power augers and 4 wheeler for transportation. This lake is huge and many of the better areas to fish are miles off shore...Ice was 14 to 16 " thick and some locals driving on it to get to there fishing spots. Our catches mostly were smaller 20 inch range pike, perch and a few walleye but only 3 were keepers. 
Topped the trip off with an evening at the local watering hole. The girls of Houghton lake were well represented and very friendly.


----------



## ohiobuck

Did you guys try for panfish or was you just targeting eyes. Im heading up fri hoping to get on some gills 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## village idiot

We tried to target the edges of the weed beds in 10 to 12 ft. of water but mostly fished buckshot rattle spoons, vibes and sweedish pimples tipped with minnow heads. I did try some small panfish jigs with spikes for a while but only pulled small perch with them. The better perch wanted bigger baits. Personally i wouldnt waste time looking for bluegill unless your dead set on catching them. If you have 4wheeler or snowmobile head out to the middle grounds and drill holes and start jiggin for the pike and walleye. They seem to be in the same areas so you will catch both and maybe a few keeper perch. If no transportation on the ice then head over to east bay. There is a marina over there that you can park in and walk a short distance and be on a weedbed that has pike and walleye and maybe gills. Ask around up there, you might get a better spot from the locals to try.
Lymans(bait shop) has lake maps with GPS coordinates for the lake. I highly reccomend you pick one up and use it. Try and move around alot and work different holes. The walleye arnt stacked up in one area but you can pick one up here and there if you work for them. The ice is plenty thick so you can go pretty much anywhere you want on the lake.

Good Luck and have fun


----------



## ohiobuck

Thanks for the info im taking my atv so i can move. Probably setting tip ups for pike and jig for panfish 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## futurestrader

The trick with Houghton is fishing just off the weed line


----------



## FISHIN 2

ohiobuck said:


> Thanks for the info im taking my atv so i can move. Probably setting tip ups for pike and jig for panfish
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Make sure to get your ORV Sticker, they will bust ya, oh yea, helmets are a must also. We have been checked riding 2 on a 1 man atv and they didn't say anything about 2 guys on it, but both were wearing helmets. mike


----------



## ohiobuck

Got my sticker already and helmet thanks 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN 2

If you go to Houghton there's a lake a couple miles north of there, Higgins, they sport some nice pike, lakers, perch. South end of lake for the perch and pike, just north of the island for the lakers and whitefish. That lake is so clear, you can see a beer bottle in 30ft of water, it is a dep lake too, spots 80-90ft deep


----------



## sady dog

well we did make it back..everyone was pretty hung over..we fished edge of weed beds..you have to drill about 15 holes first then ice troll...jig for about 5 mins then move to next hole about 30 feet away..the water is a little dingy and visiblity is a little low. try buckshots, vibees, and slender spoons...all chrome with green. you have to have some mode of transport on this lake due to lake of public parking. The chalet we stayed in....holy crap it was nice. American oak resort (tracy) this place is awesome..60" lcd tv full kitchen, 4 beds with tvs in each room. this place was nice for what we paid. (100.00 a night)
at the end of our road was lake acces .. so if u had a wheeler u didnt have to drive anywhere...
the fish where not big but there are alot of em. walleyes and pike with some perch mixed in.. good fishing ..hope this helps.
try east bay on the drop offs and the middle sunken island


----------



## Minnowhead

Sounds like a great trip for you guys. Glad the bartenders were helpful!


----------



## ohiobuck

Fishing has been slow but did get a few keepers today 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ggcanteri

can't beat door county wisconsin


----------



## FISHIN 2

ohiobuck said:


> Fishing has been slow but did get a few keepers today
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Now aren't ya glad you wasn't on the south side lookin for the panfish, just kiddin, those are some nice ones, are you on Houghton, whats you location roughly. Should start seein those big pike before long. Saw a few shanties out on HL cam the other day, those guys usually get a few nice eyes and an occasional large pike. Seems to be a wash coming from the north, running around the tip back down to the east. Anyhow, wish I was there too, missed giong up this year, Mike


----------



## ohiobuck

FISHIN 2 said:


> Now aren't ya glad you wasn't on the south side lookin for the panfish, just kiddin, those are some nice ones, are you on Houghton, whats you location roughly. Should start seein those big pike before long. Saw a few shanties out on HL cam the other day, those guys usually get a few nice eyes and an occasional large pike. Seems to be a wash coming from the north, running around the tip back down to the east. Anyhow, wish I was there too, missed giong up this year, Mike


I was going out of the public ramp on the south side of the lake just east of the Beach front hotel. There is a small 16' hole about 200 yards out from the ramp. It would definitely take a few trips up there to learn the lake but i had a good time. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

